# Im so sad



## ratgal (Jul 14, 2010)

We recently bought 2 baby chins but the one had a broken leg. He was taken to the vet but now after 2 wks that the bandges had to come of we found its foot is totally not right...we will have to amputate its leg tomorrow...


----------



## Siany1234 (Apr 28, 2011)

Aww im so sorry to hear this, which leg it is ?? Ive heard that chins can adapt though and being a baby i think will make it easier  I have also heard of someone adopting a baby chinnie born with only one leg and he is doing fine


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

poor thing. Did you know the leg was broken when you brought it? did you get it straight from a breeder or a pet shop? I'm shocked that anyone would sell an unwell animal.


----------



## ratgal (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi people, sorry for the delay in update, have been quite busy... yes, we knew about it's leg, he was in cast 1 week already when we bought him, we got discount on him and the breeder paid for the vet... 

Thing is that his sister bit his toe and it seems he then must have pee'd on his leg because he got an infection but we healed the infection now he seems fine :smile5: 

Don't know what to do about the broken part though, because his leg somehow twisted in the cast and now it seems to be backwards so we will probably amputate it anyway when he is a bit older because his still too young to undergo an operation...


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

glad hes making a recovery, hope hes happy and makes a good recovery eventually


----------



## ratgal (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you for the support... It's his right hind leg :frown2: I'm just so mad at the vet because she did such a careless job


----------



## Siany1234 (Apr 28, 2011)

How is your chinnie doing ??


----------



## ratgal (Jul 14, 2010)

Little chin is able to use his leg again :biggrin5: Itś a bit turned inwards though, because his leg turned in the cast- he was SO restless! While he had his cast on he wanted to climb everything and we had to hide the dust bath from him lol Overall, if he manages with its leg (which he is), we won´t have to amputate :001_smile:

*Here´s Some Pics:*
  

You wouldn´t believe how tame he has become because of all this :001_wub:


----------



## Siany1234 (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh that is good news  Im glad hes doing so well !!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

aww glad hes doing well, they would have been better bandaging the leg rather then casting, costs more as the bandages are changed weekly, but it would have ensured there was no twisting and the leg sets well, our millie is still sporting her bandage :lol:


----------

